# step flashing question...is this your territory?



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I am just a young guy but i think cutting a line parrallel to the roof and countering the step that way looks very clean and sharp. I always cut mine about 3/4" deep and use a spring joint to install. We always blow the joint out with a compressor and place a little 'through the roof' in the cut. I hate caulking but water is water and will wick around the counter. If you do it right you dont even see the clear caulk, and be sure to hem the bottom of your flashing to keep it clean and rigid. It always fits very snug im sure would be a pain to take off, so theres no need to worry about it coming off.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

just a thought


----------

